# Which to buy? Mk6 golf R vs Mk7 GTi



## Richie316 (Feb 24, 2020)

I know this has been discussed but the newest one I could find was 2017 and things have changed since then. I am looking at 2 cars and can’t make up my mind as both have their ups and downs so I’m trying to get some kore opinions from you guys.

Mk6 golf r - rising blue
2012 w/ 49k miles ($18k)
IE intake 
GFB diverter valve
CTS turbo shield 
Stage 1 tune
Manual
R8 coil packs
2 doors

Love that it’s an R with AWD and will probably resell better but with an unknown history and the older infotainment system idk if upgrading to mk7 will be worth it.

Mk7 gti - black
2017 w 27k miles ($17k)
Stock
DSG
4 doors

Obviously newer and know more of the history coming from original dealer and service history. DSG tuning ability is nice. FWD is my main concern although I live in Kansas and the winters aren’t too bad it would be nice to have awd and also concern about spinning after modifications.

Plan on modifying both. really appreciate any input.


----------



## DLF-VW2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Check the forums you post in.... you are way off!!


----------

